# MF 2018



## youppi (Nov 1, 2017)

HI Collection MF decrease and US Collection MF increase a little bit in 2018. 

MF 2007 to 2018 of HI + US  + EU Collections, KBC and P@P 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1jo0_ti3h8ZWy41VCCeaFLfpHqZKe38zADMPFQ9lDfg8/pubhtml#

Comparison cost between DRI HI Collection trust points and Marriott's DC trust points to book 2 weeks at similar Hawaii resorts in both system from 2015 to 2018. I Don't know if the better quality of Marriott's can justify the increasing gap in cost between both system.
MOC vs KBC
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1BTqa-qTkanp51bMJWEVWUM96rT2enRmJ6k5Y2ZvY0Ks/pubhtml#

MWBC vs PaP
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Tb8ndx1qvSbG6sh4NAF48laDNt4YpJcwNdHHIvtDjXE/pubhtml#


----------

